# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  انتگرال ترکیب قدرمطلق و براکت

## Sha33an

سلام دوستان عزیز
ممنون میشم یه توضیحی راجع به نحوه ی حل این سوال همراه با توضیحات متنی بدید :



لطفا موقع جواب دادن منو نقل قول کنید تا بفهمم سوالم پاسخ داده شده
پیشاپیش ممنونم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MohammadMers

رفیق اصولا تجربیا مشتق قدر مطلق نمیخونن. از کجا اوردی سوالو؟

----------


## POlyhYmNia

میشد از اولی و دومی هم انتگرال گرفت اما چایگذاری هم صفرشون میکنه ی مورد استثنائه وگرنه اگه بدون انتگرال اخریو جایگذاری کنی جواب میشه 2 ...کل اول انتگرال بگیر

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> رفیق اصولا تجربیا مشتق قدر مطلق نمیخونن. از کجا اوردی سوالو؟


من تجربی ام خوندم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> رفیق اصولا تجربیا مشتق قدر مطلق نمیخونن. از کجا اوردی سوالو؟


مشابه سوال
کنکور داخل تجربی سال 84  هستش

----------


## Phenotype_2

> میشد از اولی و دومی هم انتگرال گرفت اما چایگذاری هم صفرشون میکنه ی مورد استثنائه وگرنه اگه بدون انتگرال اخریو جایگذاری کنی جواب میشه 2 ...کل اول انتگرال بگیر


ی اشتباه کوجیک داری. برای انتگرالی ک حدود انتگرال گیریش 1 تا 2 هست ضابطه رو نوشتی 2x. چندان صحیح نیست چون ظابطه f (x)=2x برای x=2 معتبر نیست (:

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> ی اشتباه کوجیک داری. برای انتگرالی ک حدود انتگرال گیریش 1 تا 2 هست ضابطه رو نوشتی 2x. چندان صحیح نیست چون ظابطه f (x)=2x برای x=2 معتبر نیست (:


چرا؟ خب دوتا x هست با ضریب یک منم جمع کردم  :Yahoo (117):  اشتباهه مگه؟ نباید اینجور ساده کردنارو انجام داد؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> چرا؟ خب دوتا x هست با ضریب یک منم جمع کردم  اشتباهه مگه؟ نباید اینجور ساده کردنارو انجام داد؟


خب شما ظابطه رو برای x=2 هم 2x فرض کردی. ب نظر خودت صحیحه؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

> خب شما ظابطه رو برای x=2 هم 2x فرض کردی. ب نظر خودت صحیحه؟


درود
اون ۲ ی آخر تاثیری روی جواب انتگرال نداره ولی نظرت در مورد این چیه؟ به نظرم اشکالی که گفتی رو نداره

----------


## Phenotype_2

ن. تو ک بدترش کردی. منفی و مثبت بالای ی عدد تو حد و حدود معنی داره. @ActionSpider

----------


## Alir3zaa

> ن. تو ک بدترش کردی. منفی و مثبت بالای ی عدد تو حد و حدود معنی داره. @ActionSpider


خب از توابعی که داخلشون انتگرال هست هم میشه حد گرفت. همونی که توی مستطیل نوشتم یک قضیه هست
این


روش بهتری سراغ داری؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> خب از توابعی که داخلشون انتگرال هست هم میشه حد گرفت. همونی که توی مستطیل نوشتم یک قضیه هست
> این
> 
> 
> روش بهتری سراغ داری؟


این نوشتار ک درست نیست. متغییر انتگرال گیری و حد گیری رو نمیتونی با ی نماد نشون میدی. بنویس t ب سمت 0(مثلا) کران بالای انتگرال رو هم بکن t.

روش نوشتن دختره خوب بود دیگه! من ک ایراد نگرفتم از نوشتارش، گفتم این روش نوشتار چندان درست نیست.
تو این اینجمن من هر چی بگم ایراد گرفتن تفسیر میشه. باور کن قصدم این نبود (:

----------


## Alir3zaa

> این نوشتار ک درست نیست. متغییر انتگرال گیری و حد گیری رو نمیتونی با ی نماد نشون میدی. بنویس t ب سمت 0(مثلا) کران بالای انتگرال رو هم بکن t.
> 
> روش نوشتن دختره خوب بود دیگه! من ک ایراد نگرفتم از نوشتارش، گفتم این روش نوشتار چندان درست نیست.
> تو این اینجمن من هر چی بگم ایراد گرفتن تفسیر میشه. باور کن قصدم این نبود (:


درست میگی
میدونم ایراد نگرفتی  :Yahoo (1): 
یعنی نوشتار درست تری وجود نداره؟
اگه میشه به شیوه ی بهتری نشونش داد میشه بگی؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

میتونی اینجوری بنویسی.

----------

